# Amazon Swords need to be planted?



## robnixxo (Aug 8, 2012)

My Swords kept slipping out of the sand, so I finally glued all my plants to rocks. Now, some of my swords are sitting on top of rocks, with no root contact to the sand. Is this okay? I use liquid plant food once a week.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Swords are heavy root feeders... they need to be planted but can't be planted deeply or they will rot. I'd try to plant them again.

Maybe try lightlly planting them, and then place some stones around the plant until the roots dig in.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As Holly said they are heavy root feeders. You will need to plant them in the sand in order for them to meet their needs or they will starve.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Make sure you have Amazon Swords and not Jave Fern. The ferns don't need to be rooted and grow anywhere (in sand, drifting, around rocks). The roots of the Java Fern are red and large.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Question is, are the doing well? If they are and you like the way they are, leave them. root feeders or not if they are getting what they need you can grow them upside down if you wanted to. Otherwise, plant them.


----------



## robnixxo (Aug 8, 2012)

Um, they were doing okay but they were rooted. They were only sitting on rocks for like a day. I went ahead and rooted them all again. Thanks for the help, all.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

hopefully being glued to rocks then planted they will stay put now.


my .02


----------



## robnixxo (Aug 8, 2012)

beaslbob said:


> hopefully being glued to rocks then planted they will stay put now.
> 
> 
> my .02


yeah, they're all okay now. now i gotta worry about my airstone staying put.


----------

